# Channel Catfish @ SPSP



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've been reading all the reports from SPSP and I see that channel cats being caught are mentioned quite frequently. Channel cats are normally found in fast moving brackish water over gravel bottoms. That's the only way they can spawn. What that indicates to me is that the bay water at SP has a very low salinity content from all the spring rain and the open flood gates at Conowingo Dam. Anyway that's good news for me because now I can target them at SP. Looks like a definite overnighter next week. No need for bloodworms, just shrimp and Perdue Peelers and maybe 3 dz nightcrawlers. Boy do I love fishing for cats at night.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck and have fun Catman. I caught mine on bunker chunks this Spring and spot fillets last Fall then I guess they will eat anything.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been fishing Haynes point. They have *huge* blue cats. I fish right by the rest rooms....no parking after 1:00 AM, though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete someday maybe I can fish with you at Haynes Point and tie into one of those monster blue catfish. I understand they're not for eating because of the high content of toxics. Hey I like your occupation - *Commercial loafer*. My occupation is very similar. I'm a card carrying charter member of the *IBOF*(INTERNATIONAL BROTHERHOOD OF FREELOADERS. AKA retired.


----------



## goggle eye (May 20, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum. I know this thread is two weeks old, but it grabbed my attention. I caught a 27.5 inch channel at SPSP; it tasted great, too. It bit on half a bw. I wonder when the salinity will pick up the point where we won't see any more cats there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd hope and pray that the salinity never increases if I could catch 27 1/2" channels. To me they're more fun than rock and taste better. It's going to take a very long period of no rain both here and the Susky in PA & NY before the salinity really increases. 2002 was the last time we had high salinity in the upper bay. It's not going to happen this year.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

how far are you guys casting out to catch these cats?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

catman said:


> Pete someday maybe I can fish with you at Haynes Point and tie into one of those monster blue catfish. I understand they're not for eating because of the high content of toxics. Hey I like your occupation - *Commercial loafer*. My occupation is very similar. I'm a card carrying charter member of the *IBOF*(INTERNATIONAL BROTHERHOOD OF FREELOADERS. AKA retired.


Wouldn't mind joining you guys one day if that's ok?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

With all this rain I heard of some channels at Solomons being caught too. I wouldn't go any further south than Benedict if your talking plentiful


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

They are Still biting hard. Im currently at Matapeake and caught 2 big Channel Cats back to back using White perch as bait.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Wouldn't mind joining you guys one day if that's ok?


I'd love to fish with you.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Nick, trying to catch up with Paul for a Jersey trip. That said we gotta get together and give it at try, unfortunately, only off weekemds in current job, and a toast to Clyde,


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy anytime you have time I'll make time. Cheers to Clyde.:beer:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

thaimonkee said:


> how far are you guys casting out to catch these cats?


Cats feed by smell not sight. Use 2 rods & cast 1 short & 1 long. They'll find the bait.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

catman said:


> Cats feed by smell not sight. Use 2 rods & cast 1 short & 1 long. They'll find the bait.


thank you sir. Im actually going to choptank tonight to try my luck there..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

thaimonkee said:


> thank you sir. Im actually going to choptank tonight to try my luck there..


Good luck tonight at The Tank. Remember, fish the end of the pier and stop by the GS & get some shrimp.


----------



## goggle eye (May 20, 2011)

*Channet Cat at SPSP*

Here's the catfish I caught at SPSP.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow - nice one. Maybe I should give a go sometime since it's only like 15mins away from home.


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

Catman please don't say that...we need the summer run for blues and white perch and menhaden run.....the bay needs some good action , i'm getting bored here on dry land.......but if you love cats...go down to aqua land...and get yur fill....there huge..round 10+ pnd'ers..some nice croakers too....but water still cold...this week should be on fire...oohh yah i love catfish too...the white cat's seem to taste better and more cleaner...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tony when I said _"I'd hope and pray that the salinity never increases if I could catch 27 1/2" channels. "_ it was in jest. I love to see the upper bay salinity increase so we can catch some blues but I really don't think it's going to happen this year - way too much fresh water from the Susky.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

catman said:


> Tony when I said _"I'd hope and pray that the salinity never increases if I could catch 27 1/2" channels. "_ it was in jest. I love to see the upper bay salinity increase so we can catch some blues but I really don't think it's going to happen this year - way too much fresh water from the Susky.


It will happen just later in the summer is all. What I'd love to see is for it to get high enough for the speckled trout to come up the Bay


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Cat...*



catman said:


> I've been reading all the reports from SPSP and I see that channel cats being caught are mentioned quite frequently. Channel cats are normally found in fast moving brackish water over gravel bottoms. That's the only way they can spawn. What that indicates to me is that the bay water at SP has a very low salinity content from all the spring rain and the open flood gates at Conowingo Dam. Anyway that's good news for me because now I can target them at SP. Looks like a definite overnighter next week. No need for bloodworms, just shrimp and Perdue Peelers and maybe 3 dz nightcrawlers. Boy do I love fishing for cats at night.


...give me a call - I'd love to join you


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman said:


> ...give me a call - I'd love to join you


I've been trying to call you for the last month but all I get is your voice mail. PM me a phone # where I can reach you please. We need to get together. Thanks.


----------



## Isak03 (Oct 9, 2010)

I really do not like catfish, just cause of the looks and taste. Well today I decided to head out to SPSP hoping to catch some perch. It had a been about 45 mins with no bites when the small rod I had with my me fell down and was getting dragged away. To add the is my favorite fishing rod, had it for about 3 years and it has never failed to produce at least one fish. Today, I must say farewell to my favorite rod, a 27" Catfish snap my pole. RIP my little rod; I had some great times with you. AND a big FU catfish!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

too much drag


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you're going to play with the big boys you need a fast tip rod with a lot of backbone. A 27" cat is much more powerful than a 27" rock. Next time you're fishing for perch at SPSP loosen the drag or use a baitrunner reel. You never know what's out there. I'm sorry you had to snap your rod.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I will be going to sandy point tuesday night for a few hours before work. Hoping to catch some cats or anything else.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

R.I.P to an ol faithful pole, lost in a deep dark hole...Lost to a big nasty cat, may her replacement grant you payback, R.I.P to an ol' faithful pole...


----------



## triggerfish76 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been fishing a Fort Smallwood Park and am catching catfish also. They sure can put up a fight for there size.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

triggerfish76 said:


> I have been fishing a Fort Smallwood Park and am catching catfish also. They sure can put up a fight for there size.


Where at the park? I have never had any luck during the day there.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

i have had luck at fort smallwood next to the beach close to the old fort..caught some nice big blues in summer using cut alewives and cut spot....


----------



## triggerfish76 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stink-bait said:


> Where at the park? I have never had any luck during the day there.


I have caught them during the day and at dusk. I fish on the rocks in front of the old battery. Also slightly left or right from the battery is good too. I have been told that area is the deepest, but not sure if it is true. I've been catching them on pieces of blood worms.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

TF76- thank you for the tip. I'm going to try and go there this weekend.


----------



## vtfish (May 26, 2011)

*they are biting down south as well*

I'm on the beach tonight in cedar cove, on the bay just south of the navy base and have 7 cats total in the box w/ 6 20" or more. Hot bait has been peeler crab, but got one on bloodworms as well, croakers have been in the mix throughout the night. Been out since 8 pm.

Matt


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Smaller poles isak, with them your drag is the key man!



Tight lines...


----------

